# Tuscany



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We're off tomorrow for a couple of weeks - one week north of Pisa and one week south.

It's a Ryanair/rented villa trip as the missus is not a motorhomer.

We are aware of all the recommended tourist spots to visit or avoid.

Anyone got any other wise words for us about anything at all?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tuscany in September*

 Ciao, and enjoy your trip.
Tuscany in September will be full of Grape harvest Festivals and wine tasings, so make sure where you stay has up to date information on local activities.
Just a warning note, if you have a hire car or are using public transport. Between 10 and 15 settember all Italian schools and universities re-open, so you'll find roads and public transport crowded between 07:30 and 09:00 and 13:00 - 14:00., even in smaller towns or villages.
Buone vacanze,
saluti.
eddied
:wave: Hi Peter


----------

